
Google Brain Magenta's NSynth: Neural Network Synthesizer and Music Dataset - cinjon
https://magenta.tensorflow.org/nsynth
======
gridit
Interesting that they provided an official incarnation of the WaveNet model
for the github code repo
[https://github.com/tensorflow/magenta/tree/master/magenta/mo...](https://github.com/tensorflow/magenta/tree/master/magenta/models/nsynth)

